# Dissadvantages of snow deflector?



## Blink74 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just bought a snow deflector for my Boss RT3 straight blade. I was wondering if there is any dissadvantage to having a deflector installed. I would like to get some feedback before I go drilling into my new plow. I've never had a plow with a deflector. 

BTW, I'm also thinking of getting the shock absorber. I haven't talked to anyone who's had one. Any insight would be great.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i don't run a boss but having that delfector is worth it  esp if have some powder and then most of it isn't coming up on too the windshield .


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

might block even more air from getting to the radiator. my only thought for a disadvantage.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Blink74;449236 said:


> I just bought a snow deflector for my Boss RT3 straight blade. I was wondering if there is any dissadvantage to having a deflector installed. I would like to get some feedback before I go drilling into my new plow. I've never had a plow with a deflector.
> 
> BTW, I'm also thinking of getting the shock absorber. I haven't talked to anyone who's had one. Any insight would be great.


i know how you feel bout drillin ...but it wont hurt ....it'll help


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

If you're doing any "real" commercial plowing, you won't want to be without a snow deflector. I also have a Boss 8 foot snowplow and it looks just fine with the snow deflector.


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Chris-R;449258 said:


> If you're doing any "real" commercial plowing, you won't want to be without a snow deflector. I also have a Boss 8 foot snowplow and it looks just fine with the snow deflector.


uh huh...........


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Disadvantage to a deflector*

Deflectors for sure help keep snow off your windshield, but they need to be at least 8-10" wide, (if you make your own), or they don't do that much. (mine are 12"). But this does comes with several issues that you may want to deal with. A deflector that wide will tend to want to fly up & block/partly block your plow lights when driving on the highways at night. (several ways to deal with that). The other thing I did, was to cut it off on the outer portions of your blade, since the part not directly in front of your truck isn't really helping you anyway. (see photo) But the reason is that the deflector was "knocking down" the snow as it flies off the top-end of your plow while windrowing, and if you get enough snow that you have trouble "throwing" it over your banks, you don't want the deflector interferring with that. That's what I did anyway,... FWIW :salute:


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Alaska Boss;449359 said:


> Deflectors for sure help keep snow off your windshield, but they need to be at least 8-10" wide, (if you make your own), or they don't do that much. (mine are 12"). But this does comes with several issues that you may want to deal with. A deflector that wide will tend to want to fly up & block/partly block your plow lights when driving on the highways at night. (several ways to deal with that). The other thing I did, was to cut it off on the outer portions of your blade, since the part not directly in front of your truck isn't really helping you anyway. (see photo) But the reason is that the deflector was "knocking down" the snow as it flies off the top-end of your plow while windrowing, and if you get enough snow that you have trouble "throwing" it over your banks, you don't want the deflector interferring with that. That's what I did anyway,... FWIW :salute:


UH HUH!!!
......................WHATS THAT BLADE MEASURE....BOUT 16 FEET???
I NEVER CEASE TO BE A LEARNIN HERE....A L A S K A N BOYS KNOW SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

92XT;449361 said:


> UH HUH!!!
> ......................WHATS THAT BLADE MEASURE....BOUT 16 FEET???
> I NEVER CEASE TO BE A LEARNIN HERE....A L A S K A N BOYS KNOW SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha,... that's the 9'2" V-blade with the Boss wings in scoop (as narrow as it gets). Just over 11' when straight,... (it scoops up Blizzards),...


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Alaska Boss;449369 said:


> Haha,... that's the 9'2" V-blade with the Boss wings in scoop (as narrow as it gets). Just over 11' when straight,... (it scoops up Blizzards),...


YOU GO BIG DADDY


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bribrius;449245 said:


> might block even more air from getting to the radiator. my only thought for a disadvantage.[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't worry it will not block any air .. Do you have a Boss bri? do you have a Boss with an snow deflector? No????
> 
> ...


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

the downside? yeah, your out $100.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

hey alaska boss i wish i could stop in the middle of the road and take a picture......:salute:


----------



## Blink74 (Feb 16, 2007)

I bougt the OEM Boss deflector and it was like $200. I didn't think it would have any drawbacks. I just wanted to be sure before I put it on. 

I have the RT3 standard duty plow and shock is optional. Is it worth $100?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*Deflector*

It helps a lot.
But the snow will still hit the windshield ( mine has for 30 yrs)

Get the shock or a lid for your coffee.
But get the 4th spring too.

If you really dont want to trip,..get a yard guard ( tube over cutting edge)

pm if you want more on upgrading 
tc

[email protected]


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

Blink74;449236 said:


> I just bought a snow deflector for my Boss RT3 straight blade. I was wondering if there is any dissadvantage to having a deflector installed. I would like to get some feedback before I go drilling into my new plow. I've never had a plow with a deflector.
> 
> BTW, I'm also thinking of getting the shock absorber. I haven't talked to anyone who's had one. Any insight would be great.


I use the Boss snow deflector (the hard plastic one (Boss part #MSC04557) on the truck at the company I work for, it sucks when pushing into piles. I uaually rip it completely off the blade at least 2 times per year. Get Boss' rubber snow Deflector.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I guess it is a matter of choice,but most people that plow in the light powder type snow prefer the deflector, I my self would rather worry about my engine getting a bit warm then too drive off the road or into another motorist because i can't see them. Take the worst of the two evils.

Mak.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

Our three pickups run fine with the defelctors. I don't have any overheating problems. I do like the fact that it seems to funnel the snow out the end of the plow instead of over the top. We plow with 3 V plows. they are kinda wierd with the center hing. the deflector curls up in the middle when the plow is strait or in scoop. no issues though and wouldn't go without one.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

The rubber deflector is a must. I went 2 years without it and then added it half way through last year and would never go without one again.


----------

